# هل تريد الهجرة لكندا طيب اتفضل معانا و شوف



## بيبو الكندى (10 يونيو 2011)

هل ترغب بالهجرة لكندا بأقل تكلفة 

ماذا تعرف عن الهجرة لكندا و ما هى الشروط ؟

تعالوا ندردش مع بعض شوية فى الموضوع ده 

لقيت ناس كتير قوى عايزة تهاجر و مش عارفة تعمل ايه و لما تروح للمحامى و يعرفوا اتعابة التى تتراوح ما بين 3000 الى 5000 دولار 
يفقدوا الامل على طول طيب    نعمل ايه

طيب من غير محامى و نوفر المبلغ الكبير ده     انا ممكن اساعدك انك توفر المبلغ ده 
تعالوا نعرف شوية معلومات  
الشروط الخاصة بالهجرة .....
1. شهادة جامعية عليها 10 درجات 
2.  السن  من 18 الى 35 سنة ياخد 16 درجة 
3. خبرة العمل اكثر من 4 سنوات تاخد كمان 8 درجات 
4. اللغات الانجليزى و الرنساوى علهم 24 درجة 
5. لو عندك اطفال يبقى الطفل ب 4 درجات بس يكونوا طفلين بس 
6. متجوز و مراتك بتشتغل يبقى تاخد كمان 6 درجات 

و لو مش متجوز الدرجات لها تقسيم اخر يبقى قول كل حاجة عن ملفك و انا اقدر اقيمه لك

و النجاح طبعا من 63 درجة بعد مقابلة و امتحان 

طيب نقدم فين او ازاى ........انا تحت امركم فى اى سؤال بس خطوة خطوة 
على فكرة انا ممكن اساعدك هنا على الفورم دى او بشكل شخصى  

بس بسرعه علشان ممكن القانون يتغير


----------



## king222 (10 يونيو 2011)

طيب ممكن تكمل نقدم فين وازاى لو سمحت


----------



## sin_ner911 (10 يونيو 2011)

اشكرك جدا على الموضوع اللى انت فتحته لان فى ناس كتير ومن ضمنهم انا بنفكر فى الموضوع ده وبشكل جدى لكن بنلاقى معوقات كتير فياريت على قد طاقتك تساعدنا وتفهمنا المعلومات والمطلوب .مرسى ليك على الموضوع ارجو منك الرد سريعا


----------



## النهيسى (10 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جدااا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## بيبو الكندى (10 يونيو 2011)

أولا الاوراق المطلوبة
1. شهاده ميلاد لكل فرد من العيلة ( شهاده ميلاد من السجل المدنى و تذهب بيها لوزارة الصحة و تطلب ترجمتها للغة الانجليزية )
2. شهادات التخرج من الجامعه باللغة الانجليزية و مدون بها المواد و عدد ساعات الدراسة بكل مادة )
3. و ثيقة الزواج من السجل المدنى ايضا و تترجم بوزارة العدل 
4. شهاده خبرة من شركتك باللغة الانجليزية 
5. برنت تأمينات يوافق المه بشهادة الخبرة و يترجم بمكتب ترجمة 
6. اى شهادات حصلت عليها بشرط ان تكون باللغة الانجليزية او مترجمة 
7. شهاده بنكية بمبلغ يساوى حوالى 10000 دولار لعائلة مكونة من 4 افراد 
8. ابليكاشن بة كل البيانات الخاصة بك 
9. صورة باسبورتات حديثة لكل فرد من افراد العائلة 

و قبل ده كله ابتدئ ذاكر فرنساوى 

تحياتى لكم جميعا


----------



## sin_ner911 (11 يونيو 2011)

مرسى ليك على مجهودك وتهبك ربنا يعوضك .ممكن بردو توضح الصورة العامة للموضوع كلة وبعد كده تدخل فى التفاصيل علشان حابب اشوف الصورة العامة الاول للموضوع اى تخطيط عام للموضوع وبعد كده التفاصيل وازاى حضرتك ممكن تساعدنا.ربنا يعوضك مرسى


----------



## بيبو الكندى (11 يونيو 2011)

صديقى سن
الموضوع سهل جدا جدا بس عايز شويةتعب 
يعنى ما فيش حلاوة من غير نار 

اولا ممكن نعرف ليه كندا و مش استراليا ولا امريكا 
استراليا و كندا فيدرال عايزين 7 اليتس ( ده امتحان انجليزى صعب جدا لو جابو واحد من انجلترا مش هيجيب ال 7 دول اصل النتيجة من 9 و لكن امكتنية النجاح متاحة مش بعقدك بس صدقنى انا لم اجرب من اللى شفتة من الناس ( احدى معرفى دخلت الامتحان 10 مرات و لم توفق فى ال 7 دول )

امريكا طبعا كلنا احنا عارفين عشوائية يعنى مثلا انت واحد من ضمن 20 مليون مقدمين و المطلوب منهم 3500 يعنى بحسبة بسيطة ممكن تكسب بنسبة 0.2 % و دى نسبة شبه مستحيلة و المسألة مسأله حظ 

طيب مش انت بتقول هتهاجر كندا و موضوع الايلتس ده عقبة ...........
اى نعم لكن انت مش هتهاجر للجزء اللى بيتكلم انجليزى احنا هنقدم على الفرنساوى و بعد كده مع انى شخصيا مش بأفضل كده و مش هعمل كده لما اسافر بإذن الله ممكن تذهب لترونتو مثلا 
لكن احنا من دلوقتى من اول ما ناخد قرار بالهجرة يبقى لازن نعرف كل شئ عن كيبك ( المقاطعه المتكلمه باللغة الفرنسة 

بص يا سيدى انا اقدر اساعدك فى كل شئ بديل المحامى انا بساعد الناس بمقابل صغير 
علشان تقدر تملى ورقك بصورة جيدة 
و تحضر الورق بأقصر الطرق
و اشرح لسيادتك المقابلة ازاى و ندرس ملفك مع بعض علشان نشوف نقاط القوى و الضعف 
و كل ما تحتاجة فى مشوار الهجرة 

على فكرة كل ده موجود على النت و ممكن اى واحد يجيب المعلومات دى بس انا اقدر اساعد اى واحد فى توفير وقتة للحصول على المعلومة بس يا سيدى 
و اى حد عنده سؤال تانى انا تحت امرة


----------



## بيبو الكندى (12 يونيو 2011)

طيب ممكن نعرف ايه مميزات كندا للمهاجرين ( كيبك ) خلاص لازم نتفق من دلوقتى اننا مش رايحين كندا و لكن رايحين كيبك على فكرة الناس بتوع كيبك دول متعصبين للغة الفرنسية جدا جدا و خلال المقابلة سعادتك لا تقل كندا بل قل كيبك 

كندا افضل تعليم فى العالم 
كندا بها افضل تأمين صحى فى العالم ( طبعا مش زى اللى فى مصر )
فى كيبك بقى لو مش لاقى شغل بتاخد اعانة بطالة و لو عندك اطفال فإنت بتاخد عليهم فلوس 
معظم المصريين المسيحين يعيشون بغرب مونتريال اما المسلمين بيفضلوا الشمال علشان يوجد بالشمال جامع و اكبر جالية اسلامية و كذلك بالنسبة للكنيسة 
الجنسية هتاخدها بعد ما تعيش هناك 3 سنوات خلال اول 4 سنوات متقطعين او مجتمعين
عكلة البلد هى الدولار الكندى و هو الان اغلى قليلا من الامريكى 

فاصل و نواصل


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 يونيو 2011)

*طب متقنين اللغه الانجليزيه و الي معاهم الاعلي من الايلتس يقدروا يقدموا فين و ازاي*

*ارجو الافاده*

*و شكرا*​


----------



## بيبو الكندى (15 يونيو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *طب متقنين اللغه الانجليزيه و الي معاهم الاعلي من الايلتس يقدروا يقدموا فين و ازاي*​
> 
> *ارجو الافاده*​
> *و شكرا*​


 
اسف على التأخير 
اولا الناس دى مش بيفكروا خالص 
ابلتس يعنى ايلتس و امتحانين 7 و امتحانين 6.5 على الاقل 
و ثانيا توجد ليستة للوظائف هناك بس انا مش خبير قوى ف الموضوع ده لو عايز معلومات اكتر مستعد ادور لك و اجيب لك المعلومات المطلوبة بس التقديم على ما اتذكر فى شرط العدد يعنى 20 الف ملف لكل وظيفة 
هى دى معلوماتى الان 
و انا تحت امرك فى اى سؤال


----------



## فادي عاطف جرجس (6 فبراير 2012)

باشا 
انت هاجرت كندا ولا ايه عايزين معلومات اكتر وانت مش موجود


----------

